# Cichlid pairing question ?



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

I no most people buy half a dozen fish and wait for them to pair off but this means most pairs are related. Are unrelated pairs better or does it not matter with fish ? I have kept fish for many years and never asked this question. :-?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

It should be fine, but inbreeding does cause loss of color, genetic diformities such as missing fins, infertility.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

There is rarely any real problem with inbreeding in Cichlids. People frequently blame genetics for their failure to properly feed and care for the fish. Poor diet, overcrowding, and inadequate water changes are 99.9% more likely to be the cause of deformities and poor color in tank raised fish.

Essentially, it doesn't matter with fish unless you happen to get an individual that is already carrying a defective gene. Such things usually show up within 2-5 generations, and are identifiable by the ratios in which they appear.


----------

